# zmierzać



## NotNow

A friend and I were making plans.  I became uncomfortable with some of his ideas.  In an email, he wrote _Nie musimy do nieczego zmierzać_.  Does that mean we don't have to make more plans or does it mean that he doesn't want our friendship to end?


----------



## wolfbm1

I think that "zmierzać" means here "starać się osiągnąć jakiś cel" or "dążyć do jakiegoś celu." 
So, you don't have to aim at at anything (niczego). 
It is a bit pessimistic, frustrated statement. Normally, people drive at some purpose.


----------



## NotNow

wolfbm1 said:


> So, you don't have to aim at at anything (niczego).



That's how I interpreted it too, but then I thought otherwise because I didn't know that I was "aiming" at anything in the first place.  He may be frustrated because we can't seem to agree on a place or time to meet.


----------



## jasio

For me the statement is somewhat ambigous indeed without the proper context. 

It may mean a philosophically pessimistic approach to life, as wolfbm1 suggested. But if you were quarreling, it may mean as well that he (or she  ) did not agree with your plans, aims or objectives, as he (or she) understood them. In particular, if your previous statements could have been understood as if you were aiming to and your frendship, threatning with it, suggesting it, or considering it as an option, it could have meant disagreement to this option as well. 

So the context is the king.


----------



## NotNow

We were vaguely talking about our relationship.  He wants to be closer; I am happy with things as they are.


----------



## jasio

NotNow said:


> We were vaguely talking about our relationship.  He wants to be closer; I am happy with things as they are.



In this case, I see another option, I didn't think of earlier: he may try to disarm your resistance. With the proportions due, something like 'I will be sleeping on a sofa'.

So many options in one, simple phrase. Shakespeare would be happy.


----------



## NotNow

jasio said:


> So many options in one, simple phrase. Shakespeare would be happy.



It makes me happy that native speakers find this sentence ambiguous.  Perhaps my Polish isn't as bad as I thought.


----------



## jasio

NotNow said:


> It makes me happy that native speakers find this sentence ambiguous.  Perhaps my Polish isn't as bad as I thought.





Use your Polish whenever you can, and it will keep improving. And ask here when in doubts.


----------

